# Esox East Information Center board down



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Esox East Information Center board down
Hello all,
As most of you know (by the large number of e-mails I have received) the Esox East Information board has been down for the last 5 days it appears that our host service (Ohiogamefishing) forgot to renew their primary domain name and got shut down and that took us down with them. Please be patient they are working on getting our board back up and running.
Here is a shortened version of what I was told 

Let me try to explain what occurred. The Internet utilizes a service called DNS (domain name service) to translate what you type into your web browser to an IP address The reason for this is it is easier for a person to remember a name than a number. Our host server runs 2 nameservers to provide an address for all of the domains hosted on their server out to the open internet. Basically they tell the internet that when someone types the website name in their web browser to point them to our server. 

At midnight on 1/30, the primary domain name used for our host nameservers expired. Apparently renewal notices were sent to an email address that was no longer valid, so they no knowledge that the domain was about to expire. When the domain expired, it rendered our nameservers invalid, and thus traffic could not be directed to the site.
The process of renewing the domain, and redirecting all existing domains to new nameservers will take a while to redo. DNS changes are rarely easy and are never fast, and that was the reason for the delay in restoring service. 
Rick Burke


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Back up and running 

Thank you Roger


----------

